# some advice



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Alright i need some advice. There are soo many brands and kinds of pellet guns but I'm looking for one that will put down foxes and such, and Im leaning on PCP's but i dont know which brand to pick. So if anyone has one let me know how you like it.
Thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What in the #### are you thinking? If you could find a pellet gun that could do that you might as well buy a 17 hmr. Don't even try it.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

foxes in the neighborhood....people have been calling hunters around the area. im about to call dec, but still looking for a nice PCP airrifle that isnt much(for a PCP) but will get the job done.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If they are in town ask some of the highschool kids and they will hook you up with some silent 22 shells


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Do not shoot a fox with an air rifle, please. It is just about like shooting an elk with a .22. Use enough gun, no matter what the game.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

By foxes, I take it you mean red or grey fox? Not fox squirrels?

I don't think I'd pit an air rifle, even a very sophisticated one, against a fox. Not enough knockdown with a pellet. Do yourself and the hunting sport a favor and go with more gun.

Sincerely,
Dan


----------

